# PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?



## XFI (4. Januar 2013)

*PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Gebläse/Kompressor mit dem ich meinen PC vom Staub befreien kann.

Bisher hatte ich immer einen alten Staubsauger benutzt, bei dem man den  Luftfluss umstellen konnte, sodass die Lust herausgeblasen wurde.

Leider ist dieser aber vor kurzem kaputt gegangen und ich konnte dieses Modell nicht mehr finden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar Empfehlungen bekommte  könnte, mit welchem Hilfemittel ich meinen PC am besten säubern kann.  Eventuell kann mir ja der ein oder andere mit seinen Erfahrungen bzgl.  Gebläsen/Kompressoren/Staubsaugern weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank 

Grüße XFI


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich Blase den Staub nicht weg sondern sauge ihn ein mit einem ganz normalen Staubsauger.. Wenn irgendwo zwischen den Ritzen noch was ist, benutze ich n kleinen Blasebalg von Hama, der eigentlich für kameraobjektive ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Ein Kompressor wäre wohl etwas übertrieben, da man es für gewöhnlich ja nicht so oft braucht könnte eine Druckluftdose auch reichen. Eigendlich reicht auch ein Pinsel ( in etwa so was wie einen Kuchenpinsel ), gute Puste und ev. noch ein paar Pfeifenreiniger


----------



## Gast20190124 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Also ich Blase den Staub nicht weg sondern sauge ihn ein mit einem ganz normalen Staubsauger.. Wenn irgendwo zwischen den Ritzen noch was ist, benutze ich n kleinen Blasebalg von Hama, der eigentlich für kameraobjektive ist


 

bestes Gerät ever...wers nicht hat, verpasst was


----------



## Yellowbear (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Also ich Blase den Staub nicht weg sondern sauge ihn ein mit einem ganz normalen Staubsauger.. Wenn irgendwo zwischen den Ritzen noch was ist, benutze ich n kleinen Blasebalg von Hama, der eigentlich für kameraobjektive ist


 
So was zum Beispiel. Ersetzt zumindest einigermaßen eine Druckluftdose.


----------



## XFI (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Also ich Blase den Staub nicht weg sondern sauge ihn ein mit einem ganz normalen Staubsauger.. Wenn irgendwo zwischen den Ritzen noch was ist, benutze ich n kleinen Blasebalg von Hama, der eigentlich für kameraobjektive ist


 
Reicht der Druck, den dieser Blasebalg aufbauen kann, denn auch aus, um den Staub komplett zu lösen? Manchmal sitzt der nämlich ziemlich fest...


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Für festsitzenden Staub nehm ich einen Pinsel und halte den Staubsauger aus sicherer Entfernung an die zu putzende Stelle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Für die normale Reinigung sollte der Pustebalg reichen, ansonsten wie schon erwähnt den Pinsel oder eben einen Pfeifenreiniger


----------



## Nemus2012 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Ich habe so ein cooles Staubsageransteckteil (Das Wort muss ich patentieren lassen! ) an dem schon Borsten dran sind und die man aus und einfahren kann (Härter und Weicher) ist perfekt um zwischen die Ritzen zu kommen und saugt alles Weg  Letztens erst Netzteil entstaubt.


----------



## fubii (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Kann man das mit dem Pinsel bedenken los machen oder können nicht irgendwelche Statischenaufladungen entstehen? Ich hatte eine Dose Druckluftspray bestellt, die war aber *******^^ Viel zu wenig Power, da müsste man richtig tief in die Tasche greifen ich glaube das lohnt sich einfach nicht. Ich habe auch schon über einen Kompressor nach gedacht, so teuer sind die ja auch nicht mehr und es würde echt ziemlich schnell und einfach damit gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Wenn du nicht geladen bist sollte der Pinsel es eigendlich auch nicht sein. Nur für den PC einen Kompressor halte ich für übertrieben, und die Modelle sich lohnen würden sind Laut und unhandlich


----------



## XFI (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!! 

Mein Vater hat zu hause noch einen alten Kompressor (ohne Öl) gefunden. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch diesen Blasebalg bestellt:

Giottos GTAA1900 Super Rocket-air Blower schwarz

Ich denke, dass es damit gehen sollte. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Wenn alles nicht reicht kaufe noch einen Kärcher HD Reiniger. Dann viel Spass beim Wollmäuse pusten


----------



## 991jo (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Staubsauger, Pinsel, fürs äußere ggf noch normalen Flächenreiniger + Putztuch. und für die ganz harten (wie mich  ) dann noch ein Mirkofasertuch um die Fingerabdrücke auf dem schönen vernickelten Heatkiller runterzukriegen 

@Bakterius Unseren Kärcher nehm ich bloß, wenn ich alle Kondensatoren und Chips vom Board "putzen" will


----------



## XFI (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Noch eine Frage zu den Lüftern:

Muss ich die festhalten, wenn ich meinen PC ausblase? Wenn ja, hält man die an den Flügeln fest? Oder kann man die irgendwie anders arretieren?

Sollte ich die evtl. sogar lieber ausbauen?


----------



## 991jo (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Wenn du die Lüfter mitreinigen willst, kannst du die Ausbauen (was bei GPU und Netzteil i.d.R.schwer geht und mit Garantieverlust verbunden ist).

Ansonsten nimmste dir nen Tesafilm zur Hand und bepst die Dinger fest, so dass sich da nix mehr drehen kann. Solange du nicht mit nem Wingkanal deinen Rechner auspustest sollte das denen relativ egal sein, wo du die festmachst. (off-topic: Wäre mal ne Idee  Massen-PC-Reinigung im Windkanal, kennt da wer ne Uni die sowas hat? ) Je nachdem wie viele Hände du frei hast, kannst du die auch einfach so festhalten. Die Lüfter im NT könntest du z.B. mit nem Schaschlik-Spies festhalten (natürlich nur den Lüfter blockieren und nicht deine Hardware auspießen, außerdem würde ich davor das Netzteil ausgesteckt haben, ggf dann nochmal den Startknopf drücken, damit der Reststrom verbraucht wird, der noch in den Kondensatoren ist und dann sollte das mit dem NT kein Problem sein.

Ob das an sich schädlich ist, dass am Board durch Induktion (beim Drehen der Lüfter) eine Spannung anliegt und ob die überhaupt groß genug ist, dass da irgendwas kaputt gehen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

...und zum Thema statische Aufladung: Fass deine Heizung an, dann bist du geerdet. Um das vorherige mal zu vervollständigen....


----------



## Sunjy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Also ich habe von Dirt Devil einen kleinen Handsauger den kann man Quasi umdrehen damit er als kleiner Kompressor fungiert. Gibt auch einen Passenden Düsenaufsatz dafür. das ding kostet 20 Euro und hat echt Power. ich stell mein PC immer auf dem Balkon und dann mit dem Teil alles schön ausblasen. Funktinoert super und dauert 3 Minuten.


----------



## Mastermind83 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Ich benutze Druckluft aus der Dose so lange an der Kiste  nicht geraucht wird kan man damit probemlos den Rechner sauber machen .


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Druckluft aus der Dose ist sehr praktisch, nur leider auch sehr teuer.
Hab das am Anfang auch gemacht, alle zwei Monate eine Dose war mir aber zu viel Geld.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Staubsauger ist auch ne gute idee, Fön usw..


----------



## Mastermind83 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Druckluft Dose Teuer naja ich bezahle dafür grad mal 1,50


----------



## pcare (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Ne ich benute immer staubsauger ist auch nix passiert, bis jetzt


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*



Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Druckluft Dose Teuer naja ich bezahle dafür grad mal 1,50


Quelle/Link?


----------



## Andy188 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*



Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Druckluft Dose Teuer naja ich bezahle dafür grad mal 1,50


 
 Kannst du mir sagen welche?


----------

